# Toronto Guitarist looking to form metal band



## shtevmato (Oct 3, 2006)

Im currently looking for musicians to jam/form a metal band with. I myself play gutar. Below are some of my influences. You must be both deticated, and somwhat skilled at your instrument. If intersted, please email me at [email protected]

Influences:

Black Label Society, Black Sabbath, Cacophony, Children of Bodom, Deep Purple, Annihilator, Anthrax, Arch Enemy, As I Lay Dying, Atreyu, Avenged Sevenfold, Dragonforce, Dream Theater, Guns N' Roses, Halfrod, Hammerfall, Iced Earth, In Flames, Iron Maiden, Judas Priest, Lamb of God, Marty Friedman, Yngwie Malmsteen, Megadeth, Metallica, Nevermore, Ozzy Osbourne, Pantera, Pink Floyd, Queen, Joe Satriani, Shadows Fall, Sinergy, Slayer, Symphony X, Testament, Trivium, Unearth, Steve Vai, Van Halen, WarCry and many more.


----------

